# Roof rack on '01 540i?



## natotx (Aug 7, 2004)

Guys - 

I am looking to add a roof rack (for luggage, canoes, whatever) to my 2001 540ia. If anyone has any comments on good suppliers and/or installation tips, I would love to hear them.


tia


nate :thumbup:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

natotx said:


> Guys -
> 
> I am looking to add a roof rack (for luggage, canoes, whatever) to my 2001 540ia. If anyone has any comments on good suppliers and/or installation tips, I would love to hear them.
> 
> ...


BMW Lifestyle makes one. PRICEY. I think it may olnly be for bikes, though. Check http://www.bmw-online.com :dunno:


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

natotx said:


> Guys -
> 
> I am looking to add a roof rack (for luggage, canoes, whatever) to my 2001 540ia. If anyone has any comments on good suppliers and/or installation tips, I would love to hear them.
> 
> ...


I am very pleased with my Thule rack and storage box that I purchased for our 525iT... It attaches to the roof rails (which you don't have) but I understand that Thule makes racks that will attach to the factory mounting points in your roof (at least I assume you have factory mounting points... my 2001 325Ci does...) If you go to the Thule website... www.thule.com They have a fitment calculator that will tell you what your options are... Others have indicated that Yakima is good as well... www.yakima.com but my experience has been with Thule... Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I believe the 5er has the same mounting system as the 3er, so Thule is the way to go. The 753 mounts attach to the rack attach points, and Thule offers a far wider selection of accessories than BMW does. Thule accessories will not fit the OEM BMW rack. If you search on Thule or roof rack you'll find plenty of threads.


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

The BMW stock rack (Profile 2000) is very noisy due to the big crossbars. I would go with either Thule or Yakima.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

TheMatrixz said:


> The BMW stock rack (Profile 2000) is very noisy due to the big crossbars. I would go with either Thule or Yakima.


Concur... I was very impressed with the low level of wind noise (even with the box on the roof) of the Thule equipment... We went with their Xroads (?) mounting system (on the roof rails), Thule bars, and Evolution 1600 box... Worked great and looked good too...


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

TheMatrixz said:


> The BMW stock rack (Profile 2000) is very noisy due to the big crossbars. I would go with either Thule or Yakima.


Yakima doesn't use the factory mounting points, while Thule does.


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

Cliff3 said:


> Yakima doesn't use the factory mounting points, while Thule does.


Oh, I didn't know that. I have the touring, so I bought their Low-Rider feet to attach to the stock rails.


----------



## Rgol (Nov 22, 2002)

*Check OUt....*

The Rack Warehouse (http://www.rackwarehouse.com/). They have what you need.

Robert


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Rgol said:


> The Rack Warehouse (http://www.rackwarehouse.com/). They have what you need.
> 
> Robert


I bought mine at REI www.rei.com Nice trick is that if you have a store near you, you can order from the main REI site over the phone or online, and have it shipped to your store for pickup... no shipping charges! Especially helpful in regards to shipping the roof top box... :thumbup:


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

natotx said:


> Guys -
> 
> I am looking to add a roof rack (for luggage, canoes, whatever) to my 2001 540ia. If anyone has any comments on good suppliers and/or installation tips, I would love to hear them.
> 
> ...


Just found out a friend of mine is trading in his 528 and has a set of Thule forsale, email me and I'll give you his contact info if you're interested.

Tan


----------



## natotx (Aug 7, 2004)

*Thanks guys...*

Ordered a Thule 753 roof rack from the Rack Warehouse. Free shipping, and cheaper then REI. Now all I have to do is figure out how to get the tabs on my roof up...

thanks for the advice, guys

nate


----------

